# What's your 2 favorite steak sauces...



## arinjunk (Feb 1, 2011)

What is your 2 favorite sauces for steak, and why?


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 1, 2011)

None of them, steak needs no sauce.  If it does it is the wrong steak.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 1, 2011)

My favorite accompaniment to Steak is St. Agur Cheese. It is a match made in heaven. Especially when washed down with a nice full bodied Red. I also like a 5 peppercorn sauce.
But as Frankz says, good steak should be enjoyed as is.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 1, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> None of them, steak needs no sauce.  If it does it is the wrong steak.



Amen!

I do like bleu cheese dressing on the side with a filet mignon.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 1, 2011)

I like horseradish with my steak and roast beef.

I also like salsa with my tri-tip steak.It's a California thing!


----------



## chopper (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome Arinjunk!  I admit that there is A-1 in my fridge, and the family does use it sometimes.  I guess I may not always have the right steak?


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 1, 2011)

chopper said:


> Welcome Arinjunk!  I admit that there is A-1 in my fridge, and the family does use it sometimes.  I guess I may not always have the right steak?




It happens.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 1, 2011)

chopper said:


> Welcome Arinjunk! I admit that there is A-1 in my fridge, and the family does use it sometimes. I guess I may not always have the right steak?


A1 is my wife's favorite sauce. She uses it with whatever kind of steak we are having. I like it mixed with a bit of mayo as a condiment for a steak sandwich with fried onions. m,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## chopper (Feb 1, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> A1 is my wife's favorite sauce. She uses it with whatever kind of steak we are having.


 
Thanks Rocklobster. I feel a little better.


----------



## luvs (Feb 1, 2011)

depending on my budget & laziness, i'll allow 4 bottled, though a great steak should be....... great. by itself


----------



## pacanis (Feb 1, 2011)

I usually make a gorgonzola sauce 2-3x/year, sometimes with asparagus tips in it. And a shallot/shroom/balsamic vinegar sauce maybe 2x/year. But considering I eat steak just about once every week, sometimes twice, I'm more in the no sauce is good sauce camp. I just play around with sauces for a change.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 1, 2011)

When I produce crappy steaks there's A-1 in the fridge.  
When I produce good steaks I pour its own bloody juice over it.


----------



## luvs (Feb 1, 2011)

now, that is steak luv........  my kinda dinner!


----------



## mollyanne (Feb 1, 2011)

On the rare occasion that I even have steak then I might choose teriyaki (well, i lived in Japan for a while). With roast beef I like horseradish and au jus. I like filet mignon just sans accoutrements.
.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 1, 2011)

We have A1 and Heinz 57 but they usually don't get used much on steak.  We'll use them on steak sandwiches and hamburgers more than steak.  I cook my steaks with onion salt, garlic salt and pepper which gives the meat a good flavor that doesn't need anything else.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 1, 2011)

The only "sauce" I like is before eating steak... about 2 oz. of bourbon neat. 
On a well selected and cooked Rib-eye, Porter House, T-bone, Strip or Top Sirloin no sauce is required or needed....That is unless you don't like the taste of good beef!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 1, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> None of them, steak needs no sauce. If it does it is the wrong steak.


 

ditto


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 1, 2011)

My wife likes a bit of A-1 on her steaks.
I, too, am in the No Sauce camp, but I do like to grill 
them with a compound butter. I slather it on  before and after.

That blue cheese with a steak idea sounds lovely, I will have to try it!


----------



## luvs (Feb 1, 2011)

a great bleu, a creamy/rich bleu, can make a steak a seperate entity; i'd give that 1 a thought!


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 1, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> .
> 
> That blue cheese with a steak idea sounds lovely, I will have to try it!


I've made a hotel butter with it also.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 1, 2011)

luvs said:


> a great bleu, a creamy/rich bleu, can make a steak a seperate entity; i'd give that 1 a thought!


 
I agree, luvs.

I love the taste of grilled seasoned chicken wings, but sauce is nice sometimes 
That said, you will never find horseradish on my plate with a slice of prime rib or roast beef.
It's interesting the way we think nothing of combining flavors of some foods, yet abhor another.


----------



## luvs (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Hoot (Feb 1, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> The only "sauce" I like is before eating steak... about 2 oz. of bourbon neat.


Like the Preacher said in Pale Rider...
"There's nothing like a shot of whiskey to whet a man's appetite."


----------



## luvs (Feb 1, 2011)

i'll whet my appy. via that


----------



## msmofet (Feb 1, 2011)

The natural steak juices!

On VERY RARE occasion I mix a combo to dip in but I have to be in the mood for something with a tang.


A-1 Steak Sauce
Worcestershire Sauce
Soy sauce
Magi Seasoning sauce
Red Wine vinegar
Liquid hickory smoke
 
I mix it up to taste.


----------



## Silversage (Feb 1, 2011)

2 favorites:  Peter Luger Steak Sauce and homemade bearnaise sauce.

Now, the Peter Luger sauce only goes on hamburgers, never a real steak.
And the bearnaise is only served with a filet.

Otherwise, steak needs to be nekkid.


----------



## Constance (Feb 1, 2011)

Salt and pepper.


----------



## arinjunk (Feb 1, 2011)

One of the reasons I asked is when I went to Florence Italy a few years back I ate steak there. It was a filet mignon with a dark brown sauce and mushrooms. I'm not kidding around it was the best meal I've ever had in my life lol. No it wasn't A1 sauce. It was a little bit more water than the A1 sauce, and the taste wasn't so apparent or obvious right away like it is with the A1 sauce.

It was almost like the sauce was purposely made in a way so the taste of the sauce wasn't so obvious, and in that way it doesn't cover up the steaks taste. I still have no idea till today what sauce it was but it was an amazing meal.


----------



## Silversage (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like it was probably a pan sauce, not a bottled sauce.

After cooking the meat, remove it to rest.  Pour in some red wine or other aromatic liquid, and stir up all the nice brown stuff off the bottom of the pan.  You can add whatever you like; sauteed mushrooms, garlic, shallots, a little beef stock, poached marrow, capers, dijon mustard, cognac, cream, etc.,  (not all of them - just one or two to compliment our meat).  Swirl in a pat of butter at the end.   Reduce it and pour it over your meat.  You'll think you died and went to heaven, or to Europe.

Pan sauces beautifully compliment the meat - they don't overpower it.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 1, 2011)

arinjunk said:


> One of the reasons I asked is when I went to Florence Italy a few years back I ate steak there. It was a filet mignon with a dark brown sauce and mushrooms. I'm not kidding around it was the best meal I've ever had in my life lol. No it wasn't A1 sauce. It was a little bit more water than the A1 sauce, and the taste wasn't so apparent or obvious right away like it is with the A1 sauce.
> 
> It was almost like the sauce was purposely made in a way so the taste of the sauce wasn't so obvious, and in that way it doesn't cover up the steaks taste. I still have no idea till today what sauce it was but it was an amazing meal.



I'm typically a "no sauce" on my steak kind of girl, but that does sound wonderful.  

I love Worcestershire sauce on hamburger steak.  And I do like pan sauces.  For prime rib, I love horseradish and au jus.

BTW, welcome to DC!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 3, 2011)

arinjunk said:


> One of the reasons I asked is when I went to Florence Italy a few years back I ate steak there. It was a filet mignon with a dark brown sauce and mushrooms. I'm not kidding around it was the best meal I've ever had in my life lol. No it wasn't A1 sauce. It was a little bit more water than the A1 sauce, and the taste wasn't so apparent or obvious right away like it is with the A1 sauce.
> 
> It was almost like the sauce was purposely made in a way so the taste of the sauce wasn't so obvious, and in that way it doesn't cover up the steaks taste. I still have no idea till today what sauce it was but it was an amazing meal.



I make a filet that that, it's wrapped in bacon and then I make a mushroom madiera sauce... Otherwise it's just salt and pepper for me...


----------



## megamark (Feb 6, 2011)

When I do find a cheaper cut that I feel needs a sauce, I always make Jack Daniels sauce. In a pan heat equal amounts of unsalted butter and worcestershire sauce. Add one oz. Jack Daniels and cook for 1 more minute to remove some of the alcohol. It's the perfect sauce in my opinion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2011)

No sauce.  I have Worcestershire sauce for addition to hamburgers and meatloaf.  I love teriyaki and soy sauce, but those i save for marinades.

Horseradish is served a lot.  Not horseradish sauce, just horseradish.


----------

